# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  #18943 dimitris

## puntomad78

Αφου πλεον ειμαι σταθεροποιημενος,
ειπα να πω ενα καλως σας βρηκα.
Με λενε Δημητρη ειμαι κατοικος Αμπελοκηπων και πλεον ειμαι πελατης στον Γιαννη #416

Εχω αρχισει και ψαχνω το awmn και να εκμεταλευομαι τις παροχες του.

Να ευχαριστησω και δημοσια τον Γιαννη για την πολυ αμεση ανταποκριση και την βοηθεια του.

Καλως σας βρηκα,

Δημητρης

----------


## klarabel

Καλώς ήλθες Δημήτρη. Ο Γιάννης θα σε βοηθήσει τόσο ώς πελάτη ( όσο και σαν μελλοντικό κόμβο, αν υπάρξει περίπτωση ), που ξέρει πολύ καλά την περιοχή.

----------


## bedrock

Welcome m8!

----------

